
Ask HN: What are your painpoints with markdown? - WolfOliver
I&#x27;m currently working on an article about distraction free writing. I would be intrested if you have any difficulties using Markdown?
======
Tomte
Nowadays I want most of my imgs inside figure blocks with figcaption, alt text
and a title.

Markdown isn't that sophisticated, and neither is Pandoc's extension of
Markdown. Even the part of it that Pandoc can do gets obscure.

Markdown is best for very simple markup.

~~~
WolfOliver
Indeed. Captions are not supported. Where do you publish your content to?

~~~
verdverm
Netlify via Hugo

------
WolfOliver
For me its quite combersome to use tables.

